# Model Shoot In the Morning



## camz (Aug 1, 2009)

Had a natural light model shoot @ 5:30am this morning and the direction of this shoot is "stylish and edgy". The model came from Southern California last night and brought a make up artist with her(they always come in handy between shots ). We were on top of the pass so because of the elevation it was pretty windy. Such warriors these models, posing in the cold for 3 hours while we were nice, bundled up and warm behind the lens. C&C welcome as usual. 

1












2












3












4













5













6













7













8













9


----------



## ocular (Aug 1, 2009)

At first glance I was like "woa" on fire, but then a closer look at her face and to me she looks miserable  . These shots remind me of those African inspired vogue shots, like warrior women. The more I look at pic 2 the more I like it. Pic 3/4 she's wearing Skimpy outfit and she's on the line eh ? lol. What reaction are u looking for ? Pic 7 I wouldn't print, it creeps me out (personally) . I like 8, u got the lines going again, anyway sexy :thumbup:


----------



## camz (Aug 1, 2009)

reminds you of the vogue shots..warrior woman? wow I actually like that reaction and take it as a good thing. 

Since we wanted a edgy stylish feel, that is why there's a few shots on the side of the road where she's standing on the line.

Thanks for commenting!


----------



## DeadEye (Aug 1, 2009)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## camz (Aug 2, 2009)

Deadeye that isn't 3 thumbs out of 10 is it? LOL

Thanks for viewing!


----------



## NateS (Aug 3, 2009)

These are great.  If you hadn't said anything, I could have been convinced that these were taken about 30 years ago....and done well at that.  Love the old style, raw, grungy feel these have.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Aug 3, 2009)

Very nice overall even though I don't like all of them. Just my taste.

I like 3 and 9 most. In 8 the lines in the background match her arms directionwise but they still annoy me a little bit.

Good job.


----------



## camz (Aug 4, 2009)

nates, cloudwalker, thanks for the comments. 

I'm actually editing #8 and taking out the wire in the background . I'll post it when i'm done.


----------



## ocular (Aug 4, 2009)

camz said:


> I'm actually editing #8 and taking out the wire in the background . I'll post it when i'm done.



 Just did it myself, took me 5 min ( yay I'm getting faster) . Either with lines or without looks good.


----------



## bdavis (Aug 4, 2009)

Nice vintage looking photos, but I guess I don't care for any of them, the model's posing looks strange and very unnatural, and almost all except for #1 and #6


----------



## Bee Bee (Aug 4, 2009)

Love these pics! The only thing I would say is that in one and two there is a little white rectangular thing on the floor to the right of her that draws my eye away xxx


----------



## camz (Aug 4, 2009)

ocular said:


> camz said:
> 
> 
> > I'm actually editing #8 and taking out the wire in the background . I'll post it when i'm done.
> ...



:thumbup: nice.  I didn't get to finish my version - spoke to my partner last night and we both agreed to keep it.  Removing it just creates empty space on either side.  I think the wires add controversy =)



bdavis said:


> Nice vintage looking photos, but I guess I don't care for any of them, the model's posing looks strange and very unnatural, and almost all except for #1 and #6



Thanks for the honesty!



Bee Bee said:


> Love these pics! The only thing I would say is that in one and two there is a little white rectangular thing on the floor to the right of her that draws my eye away xxx



Great observation..now that you brought it up I can't stop staring at it myself.  I'll consult the client on this one...:thumbup:


----------



## rubbertree (Aug 5, 2009)

I love them! She is an amazing model and those first 2 are such a unique location. Way to go!


----------



## camz (Aug 6, 2009)

rubbertree said:


> I love them! She is an amazing model and those first 2 are such a unique location. Way to go!


 
She was very seasoned - minimal direction from us. She was one of those models who possed and possed and possed and possed while we snapped away for almost 2 hours...awesome to work with and we're scheduling to work with her again sometime soon.


----------



## K8-90 (Aug 6, 2009)

I love #7. #9 would be great if only she was looking straight ahead, rather than behind her. I also like #3/#4, but both would be better if the model changed her face-angle.


All in all a very nice shoot!


----------



## camz (Aug 7, 2009)

K8-90 said:


> I love #7. #9 would be great if only she was looking straight ahead, rather than behind her. I also like #3/#4, but both would be better if the model changed her face-angle.
> 
> 
> All in all a very nice shoot!


 
You know for 3 and 4 you made me curious on how it would've looked if she was looking off camera..maybe casually looking to her left (not caring she was right beside the road) might have been an interesting version.


----------



## Wiskap (Jun 13, 2010)

Been following your work! This one is my favorite! :thumbup:


----------



## Sbuxo (Jun 13, 2010)

#8 = perfection.


----------



## matie1138 (Jun 14, 2010)

what a great model! great and professional models like these are what really bring something into the picture


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Jun 14, 2010)

I notice this model ( not the first ive seen of her pics ) always does strange things with her arms, which i personally find unflattering the way they bend out unnaturally. But overall, I Love the use of the natural lighting... and the shots are pretty great.


----------



## matie1138 (Jun 19, 2010)

^^well, I thought so too, there was really no need for that pose, it never really looks good on anyone I guess


----------



## Alpha (Jun 20, 2010)

Comp and exposure are pretty good. But I think you need to whip your model into shape. Just SAY NO when someone put their palms on their hips. Really, try it. It will change your life.


----------



## GeneralBenson (Jun 21, 2010)

Agreed about the hands on the hips.  It works a little bit in a few of the photos, but still not too well, and is definitely too repetitive in the whole set.


----------



## Cpt.Beyond (Jul 2, 2010)

Am I the only one who likes number 6 the most?I appreciate the vogue-ness of the others but number 6 for me looks the one with the most emotion.


----------



## Cpt.Beyond (Jul 2, 2010)

By the way, the location for the first two shots were so great, very raw. Like it was shot in eastern europe or a cloudy day on the set of Mad Max


----------



## Diddy2theJJ (Jul 2, 2010)

camz, cool shots. I have more questions than you than C&C. Out of curiosity, why was it a natural light shoot? Was that your choice? Maybe it would've ruined the mood that you were going for but I almost want to see her lit more on 2.

You also said that she posed with minimal direction. Has that been the case for you with most models or have you had to do most of the posing in the past? I am curious about doing some model photography, but I'm a little intimidated by the posing of models. I've seen some poses that are cool, and I always wonder how someone came up with those 

I really like the post work you did with the colors as well, very nice.


----------



## R.D. (Jul 3, 2010)

I didn't like these, the model wasn't engaging me and her poses were just weird to me minus I think the first one and the one will the flowers. The shots are great, cool PP and definitely captured her well.. just she felt emotionless to me.

cheers.


----------



## deekim (Jul 3, 2010)

the overall quality and picture itself looks great!


----------



## dak1b (Jul 4, 2010)

natural light is awesome!

I went on a photo shoot to promote my friend as a dj and captured some wonderful natural light. 

its good only if you know how to use it! and you do!

cheers!


----------



## ifi (Jul 4, 2010)

Don't like the cars in 3 and 4 otherwise great shots :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Moe (Jul 4, 2010)

I've noticed this thread popping up the past few days. I wondered why a nearly year-old thread was popping up, but not enough to check it out. Well, today after it went to 3 pages I finally clicked. I thought for sure there'd be new photos, some update, or at least some type of argument. Nope. Just a random rekindled thread. Hmmm.

BTW, nice photos.


----------



## Fedaykin (Jul 4, 2010)

I really like #9


----------

